# passwort fuer .rar datei vergessen

## pieter_parker

hallo

hab eine .rar datei bei der ich das passwort nicht mehr weiss

in die datei reinschauen kann ich, dateinamen sehe ich, aber entpacken ist nicht moeglich

welches programm koennte mir helfen das vergessene passwort rauszufinden?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## schachti

Da hilft wohl nur Brute Force - wenn das Paßwort gut gewählt wurde, schmeiß die Datei weg, es wird nicht klappen.

----------

## Anarcho

Windows Passwort Cracker per Wine vielleicht. Aber wie schon gesagt, das kann ne weile dauern...

----------

## return13

als tipp - wenn man selbst ein passwort erstellt hat, ist es leichter es zu knacken, da man meistens weiss was für zeichen man für sein passwort generell benutzt... 

- Großbuchstaben

- Kleinbuchstaben

- Zahlen

- Sonderzeichen

und meistens kann man es auch ungefähr eingrenzen in welchem Zahlenraum man das Passwort vergeben hatte - waren es auf jedenfall mehr als 4 Zeichen? Und weniger als 6?

Was ich damit sagen will, du solltest die möglichen Kombinationen eingrenzen, und dir daraus dann ein Wörterbuch basteln, mit dessen Hilfe du dann versuchst das Passwort herauszufinden... Wie gesagt - das Stichwort ist EINGRENZEN - denn sonst kannst du lange rechnen lassen... Ich sag nur Exponentielles Wachstum....

----------

## schachti

Wenn das Paßwort gut gewählt ist, bringt auch das nicht viel. Beispiel: Ich weiß, daß mein Paßwort genau 15 Zeichen hat, und zwar nur Kleinbuchstaben. Dann bleiben immer noch 26^15 = 1,7 * 10^27 Möglichkeiten. Wenn Du pro Sekunde 1 Million Paßwörter durchprobieren könntest, würde es immer noch mehr als 50 Millionen Jahre dauern, alle Möglichkeiten durchzuprobieren.

----------

## tost

Aber 6 Stellen ist auch wirklich die Grenze (spreche aus Erfahrung)

Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben: 52^6 = 19.770.609.664

Bei 1.000.000 Passwörter pro Sekunde

19.770.609.664/1.000.000 = 19.770,61sek. = 329,5 Minuten = 27 Stunden

Bei 7 Stellen dann kannst du es meiner Meinung nach schon vergessen.

kcalc gibt mir sowas aus: 1.028.071.702.528 / 1 Millionen = 1.028.071,702528

--> 285 Stunden = 12 Tage

Wenn du dann noch Zahlen dazugenommen hast oder Sonderzeichen ist es natürlich schon bei 6 Stellen schwierig.

Grüße

tost

----------

## musv

Ohne jetzt irgendwelche wilden Spekulationen aufstellen zu wollen, woher du die Datei haben könntest, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal die ganzen URLs durchprobieren, die Dir so in den Sinn kommen. 

Wenn du in das Archiv reinsehen kannst, findest du vielleicht da Hinweise auf das Paßwort. Und wenn du noch mehr Glück hast, kannst du vielleicht das Paßwort sogar aus dem Dateinamen entnehmen.

Wie gesagt, sind alles wilde Spekulationen, die ich auch nur vom Hörensagen kenne.

Ansonsten:

Wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, ist das Knacken sonst nur per Bruteforce möglich. Tools unter Linux hab ich bisher dafür noch nicht gefunden. Und sofern du keine Ahnung hast, wie das Paßwort aussehen könnte, schmeiß die Datei lieber gleich weg. Du ersparst Dir damit einen Haufen Zeitverschwendung.

----------

## Robmaster

http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/p/9/deN1P9-wc.html

Das könnte helfen

Viel Glück !!!

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## schachti

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/p/9/deN1P9-wc.html

 

"3000 Passwörter pro Sekunde mit der Brute-Force Methode und über 22000 Passwörter pro Sekunde mit der Booost-Up Methode"

--> schon mit der "Booost-Up Methode" und bei einem 8 Zeichen langen Paßwort, das nur Buchstaben und Ziffern, aber keine Sonderzeichen enthält, dauert es im Schnitt mit diesem Programm 160 Jahre (!), das Paßwort zu knacken. Bei 9 Zeichen schnellt die Dauer auf fast 10.000 Jahre hoch, bei 10 Zeichen bist Du schon bei über 600.000 Jahren. Für die Brute-Force-Suche kannst Du die Werte mit 7 multiplizieren. Ich halte es für aussichtslos...

----------

## 76062563

 *schachti wrote:*   

> ... Ich halte es für aussichtslos...

 

Was ja prinzipiell auch Sinn und Zweck einer Verschlüsselung ist.

Ich glaube auch, dass es am Klügsten ist aufzugeben.

PS: schon mal www.goldesel.6x.to probiert? *SCNR

----------

## borsdel

ja, aussichtslos, am ehesten alle evtl. ursprungs-quellen durchgehen und glück haben

PS: poste doch das file und wir sagen dir das passwort *SCNR

----------

## pieter_parker

die datei ist zu gross um sie einfach mal so zuposten

das ist ein windows password recovrery programm, dachte vielleicht gibt es soetwas fuer linux, oder ist schon im gentoo mit drin

----------

## SvenFischer

Es soll Torrentdatein geben, die ein passwortgeschütztes rar-Archiv verwenden. Oft soll es auf diesen Homepages auch eine Passwortliste geben, die mit geeigneter Software die Sperre aufhebt.

... Stand mal in einer Computerzeitschrift

----------

## Robmaster

Wenn du es unter linux versuchen möchtest, benutz johntheripper (ist aber kommandozeilen basierend)

----------

## pieter_parker

keine torrent datei, die datei habe ich eigenhaendig erstellt

johntheripper kann passwoerter rausfinden?

----------

## Thargor

Ich wüsste nicht, dass er noch was anderes kann  :Very Happy: 

Wie man den hash aus der rar datei kriegt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

----------

## Marlo

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Ich wüsste nicht, dass er noch was anderes kann 
> 
> 

 

++

Geht mit der /etc/shadow einwandfrei.

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie man den hash aus der rar datei kriegt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

 

Wordlists, man braucht wordlists und die soll man neuerdings kaufen.

Ma

----------

